

Show HN: Blockify – Blocks of Portable HTML, CSS, JavaScript and PHP - tex0gen
https://blockify.co/pro/

======
techwraith
The "pro" trend for code libraries is driving me mad. If you want something
like this, but without the crazy-pants PHP, check out Atomify:
[http://github.com/atomify/atomify](http://github.com/atomify/atomify)

------
sprremix
Wow I was annoyed at how few information was available at the actual product
on that page. Then I saw you linked to the pro page with only "Pro" related
information.

The real homepage is here: [https://blockify.co/](https://blockify.co/) :)

(just three free blocks? Really.. :()

~~~
tex0gen
More are being added before the end of the week.

------
solomatov
I have been looking at the site for several minutes, but I was unable to
understand what the product does.

